# Small diameter dovetail bit - where?



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I am making some signs that are only 1/4" thick when done. The normal bits to put in a recess slot for a screw or nail go too deep. My idea is to plunge a dovetail, move it 1/4" and then return. What are the smallest dovetail bits you know of? A 1/4" shank is alright, but a 1/8" could work.

Steve.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits

==


SteveMI said:


> I am making some signs that are only 1/4" thick when done. The normal bits to put in a recess slot for a screw or nail go too deep. My idea is to plunge a dovetail, move it 1/4" and then return. What are the smallest dovetail bits you know of? A 1/4" shank is alright, but a 1/8" could work.
> 
> Steve.


----------



## PaulsonJacob (Feb 19, 2013)

thanx for sharing the link


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

SteveMI said:


> I am making some signs that are only 1/4" thick when done. The normal bits to put in a recess slot for a screw or nail go too deep. My idea is to plunge a dovetail, move it 1/4" and then return. What are the smallest dovetail bits you know of? A 1/4" shank is alright, but a 1/8" could work.
> 
> Steve.


Freud Tools - Dovetail Bits


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, Woodrat sells some of the smallest HSS dovetail bits. I think these would be perfect for you. A diamond hone restores the cutting edge with just a few swipes.

WoodRat USA: Dovetail Bits


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is a list of the WoodRat router bits and there numbers. Read identifying WoodRat bits at the bottom of the PDF it is self explanatory.

Regards
Harold


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to see a picture of the sign if you have one.

Why not just glue a small rectangular piece where the hole will be made, making it a bit thicker?


----------

